# Dark Fantasy Art Shop



## wickeddiana (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi readers,

I am a newbie to HalloweenForum.com and so far this seems to be the right place for me. Halloween has always been my favorite holdiay. I love the whole month of october for many reasons--the costume stores, halloween shops, creative halloween decorations, candy, pumpkin pies, the weather, haunted houses, monster movies and TV halloween specials. 










I also wanted to mention my Dark Fantasy art Shop, where my boyfriend and I sell fantasy, horror and new age t-shirts and gifts. In my horor section I have recently added some halloween goodies for sale. 

Drop by and take a look. Feel free to leave comments.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I like your designs! This is a "duh" comment but am I correct in assuming your first name is Diana?
That is also my name.


----------



## beautycastvixen (Sep 27, 2007)

Love your store. Would you like to exchange links?


----------

